# AMG's Art Every Day He's Not Lazy Thread



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 30, 2005)

Alrighty, I've bugged myself to do this for months now. I'm not promising a Drawing a Day like Acquana does in her amazing thread(and you should go check that thread out here if you haven't!!), but I'm going to try at least a few a week.

Now, I'd do the drawing a day if I wasn't doing an update a day in my Story Hour, but if inspiration hits, I may pull it off. Generally, its going to probably be Star Wars art. Mostly because RotS has me in the mood for it more so than usual, I do a lot of art for the games I run(again, mostly Star Wars d20), even more art for my Story Hour(Star Wars again...see a trend?), and I've been trying to perfect a lightsaber effect in Photoshop.

HOWEVER, I'm going to start kicking myself to do a little more, so expect some variety here and there. I will take requests, but understand that Star Wars stuff is likely to be done the best from me, and I'm not too great with confident with my skills with drawing something very different from Humans.

NOTE: Now had my other art threads merged into this one, so its in chronological order, now. 

----

Thought I'd throw up a sketch I did yesterday for a game. This is Rebel Alliance Captain Anesa Sol. Star Wars should be no surprise from me, but hey, she's a fun NPC, so I've got a good excuse. 

I have to say, I'm much happier with the inked version than the full colour...but I really hate colour. If anyone cares, the colour is done with some Prismacolor Markers.

Eventually I'm going to get up the nerve to attempt a drawing a day thread like Acquana does. Of course, I'm no where near as good as she is...though maybe that's more the reason to force myself into at least one sketch a day.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 30, 2005)

That's pretty good! I think I disagree, though; it looks better colored to me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey, not bad!


----------



## Acquana (Mar 30, 2005)

I do actually like the coloring ... It's been so long since I've used marker myself.  But if you're gonna do it, Prismacolor is the best!

The only real problem I see with your bw image is that your inking is rather sketchy.  What kind of pen do you use?

Hey, just thought I'd drop by.  I like general shape of the face, the proportions are good.  Not bad at all.  ^_^


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 30, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> The only real problem I see with your bw image is that your inking is rather sketchy.  What kind of pen do you use?




Its the Prismacolor Black, actually. I usually have a smaller pointed pen but its disappeared and the fine tipped end of the Prismacolors are really great for doing lines. The sketchy part is my fault as I've always liked that more than perfectly clean lines, but its not really common.

Thanks for the compliments, everyone.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 5, 2005)

*Rebel Pilot*

Another NPC from a Star Wars game. Black and white and colour are attached. Still a very sketchy black and white image, though I kind of like it...probably would look better more clean, though.

As for the colour, I'm much happier with this one than the other, even though I have no Prismacolor orange, so I went with a red flightsuit instead of the usual orange. Also happier with the colour for the lips, as they aren't a jarringly bright red.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice work again. Time to get some new colors, eh?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2005)

*Still playing with Photoshop...*

More Star Wars art from me, of course. You can tell from the lineart that the Vader in the background wasn't going to be nearly as complicated as it ended up. But, hey, I loved that old blue vader from the VHS release, so I worked it out. Only thing is I didn't do any shading, so its just flat colours...

Also, I'd like to say right now that beards are the one true evil.


----------



## Kathaer (Apr 22, 2005)

well.. keep on playing.. i like a lot the mask in the background and qui-gon.

well.. not bad my classroom mate 

- Kathaer and Carrot.. well.. Vimes.. well.. the Ankh-Morpork Guard, Prof. DMAC's Coloring Class -


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2005)

Great stuff. Love it lots.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2005)

*AMG's Art Thread*

So, with that in mind, I'll throw up three pieces for today.

The first, I apologize for in advance. Jedi vs. Sith Yoshi. This is a birthday present for a friend who loves Yoshi, and I still can't believe I actually drew this. Again, I'm sorry.

Second, lineart for a character in my Story Hour.

Third is the unshaded colour version of the same woman, who just happens to be the mother of one of the main characters. She only appears in the actual Story Hour as a holo, so once I've got this shaded, I'm going to attempt to put in a Star Warsy hologram effect...its going to be tough, but should look good if it works.


----------



## Acquana (Apr 28, 2005)

I can only see good coming of this.  ^_^  I'm right here for ya, AMG!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2005)

Awesome work AMG! I love the two yoshis dueling with the lightsabres!


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 28, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Third is the unshaded colour version of the same woman, who just happens to be the mother of one of the main characters.




Best one yet, IMO. Good work.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 28, 2005)

Awesome.   

Of course, you know this means I'm going to bug you for ANP art.


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 28, 2005)

How can you now love dueling Yoshis?  Great work, amg.


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 28, 2005)

Looking.....prolific.

  !


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> I can only see good coming of this.  ^_^  I'm right here for ya, AMG!




Heh, thank you.  But you see, I've put in a built in loophole into my thread. It clearly states I may very well be too lazy to post new artwork. You, on the other hand, have committed to an insane amount of sketching. I salute you, and wish I wasn't so lazy to give myself a nice little loophole! 



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Best one yet, IMO. Good work.




Thank you very much. I have to say I'd agree if it weren't for her right eye, which is just a little too far over. That is, unless you're talking about the Yoshis, which are pure genius and the root of all evil at the same time. 



			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> Of course, you know this means I'm going to bug you for ANP art.




Been trying to sketch Aasan, actually, but can't get the details on the head right. Kel Dors are tough...

And a warning, there is the possibility of a Darth Maul style Yoshi coming in the next couple of weeks once I figure out exactly how I want it to look. 

Now, on to today's stuff...THREE things again. (Yes, prolific just for alsih2o )

First, I couldn't stand leaving the picture of the woman as a lineart sketch pinned in front of my desk. So, I went at it with the Prismacolors for a different color scheme. Don't like it as much, mainly because the "Sand" one(used for the skirt and neck lining) comes out a more orange colour when its scanned. More pastel blue on it, too...better than having it lineart, though. 

The other two really need no explanation. And I plan to continue putting up the lineart with the coloured stuff, as I know that I at least like seeing what was started with.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2005)

Nothing fancy today. Going to be a busy weekend so expect laziness, but one never knows.

And I swear, the ONLY reason you are seeing more Yoshis is because this was originally what I wanted to do in the first place. NO, I don't know why. I apologize again. And yes, I'll also apologize when this is finished.


----------



## Acquana (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin good, though the Harrison Ford is a bit off ... But I'll tell ya from experience, he's got a HARD face to draw!  HARD! Anyone who's tried has probably had issues.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 30, 2005)

No need to apologize. If that what you like to draw and is what gets you to draw, then so be it. Besides, I love the Yoshi drawings.


----------



## Ferret (May 1, 2005)

They are cool


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 8, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> Lookin good, though the Harrison Ford is a bit off ... But I'll tell ya from experience, he's got a HARD face to draw!  HARD! Anyone who's tried has probably had issues.




Yeah, I'm not sure what it is about him, but there's something in his face that's extremely hard to capture. I did an Indiana Jones sketch about a year ago that was closer than this Han was, but it was still off. One day I'll nail it. 


And yes, I've been lazy the last week or so. Not just lazy, though, but in a state of somewhat sickness and unable to get my pencil to even draw a stumbled and horrible looking line, let alone a straight one(not that I can do that anyway...)

Now, though, I have kicked myself into working on things again. Today, I got me some new brush-tipped pens. These things are COOL. And so, I had to play with them. Here's Vega, of Street Fighter fame. Very sketchy, but I was playing with the pens and I like how it looks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 8, 2005)

That is indeed a cool Vega.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 9, 2005)

Ahhh...well, I've started some summer classes at a local college while I wait for the Spring when I can get into a nice Art School. And, of course, this means lots of doodling in notebooks. Its been over a year since I've been able to do this, and it feels so nice to start covering a brand new notebook in sketches.

Attached is today's sketch. Nothing special, and no one in particular. Just random sketching(and I know there's a floating eye that was there first!).


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 9, 2005)

He being watched!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 16, 2005)

Today's sketch is definitely still a work in progress, but felt like I should at least put something up.

This is the as yet unamed Lesser Goddess of Water I'll be playing in a PbP game here on ENWorld. She hasn't been statted out yet, so I haven't figured her equipment to add to the image to make it 'accurate'. But as she'll be mainly a Druid, its not like she'd be wearing major armor or anything like that. 

Hands will be altered when I DO decide on her equipmen. The legs, I'm going to attempt a watery effect to have them fade off into. It should be interesting...and yes, the head is too small, but I spend half an hour trying to get it right and just gave up. 

The facial features are also horrible, which is why they aren't inked. Just for reference at the moment, and I'm going to try to get them looking better. Guess I'll have to stat her up tomorrow so I can make this more accurate to her.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 17, 2005)

Gasp! Two days in a row this time! Something must be wrong with me! 

Here's the relatively finished Water Deity image. Don't like the hair colour...but went with that because I didn't want to Photoshop in a different colour, and didn't want brown or blue...so my choice of Prismacolor markers was limited(I really need to pick up some new ones sometime...)

With the markers, couldn't figure out a very good way to blend the skin into water effect...so its very eh...but overall, I do like it. Glad I fixed the face, and ignoring the spear hand at least.

And on another note, are any of the few people who read this thread any good with Adobe Photoshop? I'd REALLY like to pull off a Star Wars type hologram effect for the above image of Andrea Tavos(woman in brown/light brown and alternate colours of grey/pastel blue), but can't figure out how to pull it off. I have found one tutorial...but its for a video editing program, and nothing for Photoshop.


----------



## Angcuru (May 17, 2005)

It seems that Water Goddesses are always full-bosomed.  It's a good thing.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 17, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> It seems that Water Goddesses are always full-bosomed.  It's a good thing.



 She's gonna have some good Cha.

And besides...Druid = Timeless Body


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

Have you seen Chainmail Bikini?

They'd have rules for her armor and her Beauty score.  Neat stuff.

Sorry, it's new to me and I saw you dudette so... it's just on my mind and some good rules.


----------



## Angcuru (May 17, 2005)

You DO realize that she's a walking Wet T-Shirt contest, right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 18, 2005)

The last three are totally cool. I especially like the prismacolor rendering of the last one. Prismacolor was my favorite art prefrence when taking art classes in high school!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 19, 2005)

And RIGHT back to Star Wars I go! Weee!!

Two quick sketches done today...one is much better than the other. The person is technically supposed to be Anakin Skywalker, but I had no model for it and was very tired at the time. Got the hair right, and the clothes mostly...but the face just isn't right and I'm too lazy to fix it. Besides, its not that bad, anyway, just not Anakin looking.

Second is something I've been meaning to get to for a while now. A lightsaber design that I keep touting in my Story Hour as 'unique' or 'odd looking' or something similar. Well, now I've finally sat down and put a whole design to the thing instead of the usual crown-like top to it. I really, really like how it came out.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 21, 2005)

Alright. Sith is out...so if you expect non-Star Wars from me at this point and have seen the rest of this thread, I pity you. 

A quick sketch of Darth Vader while on Mustafar. No lava background yet, but it'll be there. Going to try two versions of this. One with the grey pens used on the Vega up a little ways in this thread, and the other CG coloured.


----------



## Angcuru (May 21, 2005)

That Vader pic is really well done.   

I just saw Sith a few hours ago, and I'm glad Lucas managed not to ruin it.    I was actually impressed by some of the lightsaber fights at the end.  FINALLY they start wielding them like a lightsaber should be wielded, instead of looking like old-fashioned swordplay.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 25, 2005)

The inking of that Vader sketch didn't work out right...nothing that will see the light of day if I have anything to do with it. However, still going to try a CGed version with a lava background.

A couple of things for today. One, is just my hand. I'm actually very proud of this one, as, if you've see much of my art, you know I've got the usual problems with hands that many artists have. This one came out really well, even if the sleeve on my shirt was sitting oddly...

And for a little colour, the other is an image of Akan(Jyren) Tavos, one of the main characters from my Story Hour. As you can see, there's a bit of hand trouble with the lightsaber one, as its way too small. But I like it anyway...though the lightsaber colour is a little more aqua than I'd meant it to, and the mouth looks odd in a way I can't pinpoint. One major improvement I made on this one was that the lineart originally had six fingers on the blaster hand. Not sure how that happened...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 25, 2005)

AMG, I am most impressed, your work seems to be getting much better lately! I really like that pic of Akan!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 1, 2005)

Haven't been able to sketch much lately...just nothing seems to come off the pencil right. I blame my hand. And so, out of revenge against my right hand, I forced it to draw my left hand. I'm actually very proud of how these came out.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 2, 2005)

Another lightsaber design tonight. This one's purposefully similar to the previous one posted. This is also a design from my Story Hour, and this is the lightsaber owned and (rarely) used by Shadow. Technically, its the Alraxian Empire's weapon, but its in her possession. Thinking about it...the only major time its seen any use was in Akan's/Jyren's(same person, and shown in at least one image above) off hand in a big lightsaber duel.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 3, 2005)

Today's sketch is definitely still on the rough end and will be touched up a good bit before being inked and (hopefully) coloured. Though I might as well post it here anyway, as I'm actually fairly proud of it.

This is Jyren and Shadow, two of the main characters from my Story Hour. Both are Alraxians, which are, essentially, shapeshifting cat people. Of course, that's horribly oversimplified, but it gives enough of an idea. Its also why they're wearing a skintight 'morphsuit'. Normal clothes don't exactly change shape very well, so they have these that are able to morph with the body and not get ripped up. Of course, that provided the problem of the simple fact that they're skintight...which means I can't use loose clothes to hide detail. Ugh, anatomy is annoying, but I think it turned out fairly well...though Jyren's chest/right shoulder joint need some work. His head may be a little small, too.

And, sadly, you can't see his lightsaber. It would be connected to the side of his belt that's hidden behind his body and Shadow. I had attempted to put her lightsaber(posted above) in her hand(you can see the light sketch of it 'closed'), and then at her hip...but I couldn't get the size on it right resting on her hip so it won't appear in the final version. Besides, she uses her fists/claws/feet to fight more often than anything else.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 4, 2005)

Not much special today...but I did finalize and ink the sketch from yesterday. Figured I'd upload it. I did attempt to play around with fixing Jyren's chest/stomach, but couldn't get things right. Its a little off center thanks to Shadow's arm being in the way, but I'm still pleased with it despite the smaller problems.

Hopefully, when I add some colour to this, it'll look even better.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 5, 2005)

Three days and three versions of this Jyren and Shadow image. Now in Prismacolour! 

I'd like to have it shaded, but I haven't yet figured out how to shade with these markers. The way they go on makes it difficult to blend or anything like that...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow. Great work AMG! I'm really liking your catfolk drawings!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 7, 2005)

Alrighty, something different for tonight's update. This is a modern Aasimar requested in another thread.

So...kirinke, give me some critiques for what needs to be changed while its still in this very rough sketch form. Wasn't sure what to do with the clothes...and avoided a real braided look to the hair. Its also tough to capture the Aasimar's unique gold eyes and pale coloured hair while still in this sketch form...I think this'll need to be coloured in some way to really get anything out of it.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 7, 2005)

Hmmm. The concept I'm looking at is a bit older, perhaps around the 25 range. The reason why I say she looks more like an aasimar than anything else is because she has a great deal of experience blending into human society, but there are some things she can't hide very well. 

The character's true age is closer to 2,000 years as the half-celestial/aasimar template gives her near immortality. It would be reflected in her eyes and expression. She's seen every bit of evil hell can cough up and has personally seen a great deal of atrocity in the world. She's a little bit sad, but very determined. She'd still be youthful, but there is steel behind that seeming youth. 

I like that image though and will use it in a different character concept. Like I said, there are very few good aasimar pics out there.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 8, 2005)

Alrighty. I like how this one has been turning out too much to not finish it...but I'll get the clothes and weapon in another way.

Time to get out my lightbox and trace this pose onto a new piece of paper, and then I'll get the equipment and clothes better. Not sure if anything else will change, because this is definitely turning out to be one of my favorites so far. 

Also, I've got a little idea to bring the Aasimar out when its coloured...I'll CG it with Photoshop and may try adding a little glow effect to her eyes to give it that extra little thing. You have no idea how close I came to giving her wings(or faint wings at least) anyway. It just seems to fit her too well.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 8, 2005)

Heh, Like I said, I love this drawing, and I'd like to see what it looks like when colored. It fits very well with a relatively young aasimar character. Sorry I didn't add more in the inital description. My bad. . But don't get me wrong. Tis wonderful in of itself.

Actually, since she is a half-celestial dragon, she can shift her shape. One of her favorite shapes is a 7ft tall bipedal tiger (think rakasha) with huge owl wings.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 9, 2005)

CGed the original sketch of her. Added a nice little glowey effect to her eyes to hint at the Celestial background.

As for the more accurate version, the sketch is mostly done. Just need to get the right hand and katanas worked out and I'll have it scanned.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 9, 2005)

Coolies! It looks wonderful. Now I just need to write up a d20 character to go with it. Mebbe Fast/Dedicated would work for this lass.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 11, 2005)

Ugh. Its going to take a while longer to get a more accurate version of that Aasimar. The  one I was working on got so marked up with erases and such that its too much of a mess and I'm not even happy with how things have turned out anyway.

So, its been scrapped. I'm going to plot a little while and figure out how to pull this one off...but I'm GOING to. I just like the idea way too much to quit.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 11, 2005)

Happens sometimes. I make beaded jewelry, so I can relate. I can't even begin to think of how many times I've started a necklace, bracelet, pair of earrings only to tear them apart when the design doesn't work.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jun 11, 2005)

When I get to that point I tend to burn things...course I am a bit of a pyromaniac so no surprise there.  Then it takes me awhile to cool myself down and relax, but as soon as I do that I pick the pencil back up and normally am thoroughly happy with the result because I have rethought out any problems and calmed my emotions, both by the burning and the rest time after.  Emotions have a great deal to do with what I am drawing often so I have to watch what mine are though when I start something because the wrong attitude will totally mess up a piece for me.


----------



## Acquana (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey AMG!  Those are some nice hands, seriously.  That's the kind of thing that'll really help anyone.  Life drawing, life drawing, life drawing.

And I also dig the Aasimar, looking better all the time.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 1, 2005)

Back from my nice vacation and hopefully back into sketching/working on something every day or close to it.

I DID work on something while lounging at the beach, however. Dug out a nearly year old sketch of my ex's d20 Modern character. Her name is Dairin Sarkova, and she's a Russian Martial Artist that doesn't yet know that's she's actually the Werewolf she and her partner have been tracking from one half of the USA to the other.

Was a fun game...sad that it had to stop due to a rough break up. Rough being a very light term, of course.  May finally sketch her partner now, though, as I'd been meaning to do that and never got around to it.

And kirinke, I've not forgotten about you.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 1, 2005)

The need to actually sketch just hit and so I've got two extra things to post.

First off, kirinke, what do you think of this 'human' woman? I didn't sketch his originally for your Aasimar character, but something about it begged me a least asking wha you thought. Its getting fleshed out, touched up, and finished either way. Just might change direction depending on you. 

Second is something I've been wanting to do for a while. You've all seen the sketches of the Alraxians that appear in my story hour as a major species. Essentially, they're cat people, but in my sketches they've always just been humans with ears and a tail. I may have finally figured out a method and face structure to make them more...unique, while still retaining hints of human ancestors. What do any of you who happen to be reading this think?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2005)

I like the Alraxian especially.  Cool stuff.  I think they're not too catlike, but distinct nonetheless.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 1, 2005)

The Alraxian pic came out nice. I like the contour of the lines in its face and the wide bridge of the nose.


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 1, 2005)

The alraxian came out nice.  I prefer this version to the previous ones, since Human + Ears + Tail + Size Increase = New Species doesn't really work for me.  But then again, I'm a detail whore.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 1, 2005)

The human piccie looks nice, but not quite what I had in mind for this character. The character I have in mind looks like she is in her mid-to-late twenties. In actuality, she is nearly 3,000 years old and most of that time, she has been fighting various sorts of evil and evil with a capital T. So, it would show, especially in her expression, her eyes and the way she holds herself. Her lips wouldn't be quite as full, nor would there be many age lines.

Am I making sense here? I know.... Difficult to go by description alone. Hmmm. Lemme give you some things to go by. Hope it helps.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 2, 2005)

Right, right. The one I did wasn't originally supposed to be the character, but I figured I'd throw it out there anyway. 

That second image you've attached really grabs my interest the moth. Going to attempt to work with that and a couple others as reference.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 8, 2005)

I have at least five sketches currently scattered across my desk, and a couple older pencil sketches getting the CG colour treatment at the moment. Managed to finish one, though, so here it is.

Another of Jyren(with his and Shadow's lightsabers). This time attempting to use the newer Alraxian design. Didn't come out great, looked more canine than feline and I know why so that should be fixed the next time. However, I liked it to much to scrap it, and wen ahead and Prismacoloured it...though the reason the grey is darker this time is because my Cool Grey is nearly dead. Need a new one.

There will probably be one more version of this with CGed colours and slight shading. The reason this is done in Prismacolours is really so tha I don't have to stare at the black and white lineart while it sits on my pile of art here on the desk...ironic, really, as I used to hate colour and now I can't stop messing with it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 9, 2005)

The head looks too high to me... otherwise, good work.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 9, 2005)

Too high up on the neck, you mean? Hmm...looking at it, I think I can see that. Had a tough time making the head larger enough to fit with the body, so its no surprise that most of my problems with it are in the head.

And another of these sketches cluttering my desk has reached the worthy stage of being scanned! Here is Elizabeth Mare, a Rebel X-Wing Pilot. She is, technically, from my Story Hour, but is much more of a character's background story than anything else. Despite that, I've always loved her character and she seemes to appear in a bunch of sketches all over(the Rebel Pilot earlier up in this thread is also her).

Very, very happy with this, even though its only lineart right now. Yes, that's her X-Wing she's leaning on, and she IS standing up on the ladder. All the lines and details pretty much requires this to get colour...and it will.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah, too high on the neck.

That girl is really, really cool, though.


----------



## liquidfilth (Jul 9, 2005)

Excellent job on Mare.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, too high on the neck.
> 
> That girl is really, really cool, though.



and quite the hottie. I think the neck on her is proportionately fine.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 10, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> and quite the hottie.




Gooood, gooood. 

It now has colour! Due to my lack of an orange Prismacolour marker, though, the flight suit was coloured in Photoshop. Honestly, I don't like how the X-Wing turned out...but I'll admit right up front that I don't have a good eye for metal object or anything mechanical, so I'm not surprised. Still happy with the overall thing, but I've got the feeling I'm still going to try a full CG colour version of it anyway...just to see if I can get a better metal look.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 10, 2005)

Yowza! She looks great! The interior of the X-Wing looks fine.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 14, 2005)

No Star Wars today!! 

Instead...Capcom vs. SNK 2 has retaken my life again. So, here's Ken and then Yuri. Both are inked with those really cool brush-tipped pens I used on Vega up earlier in this thread. Also, there will(hopefully, if I don't get lazy about it) be multiple versions of each. As you can tell, I've done some CG colouring of Ken, and plan to do that with Yuri, too. I'd also like to do the full ink treatment that Vega got with both of these...of course, its also likely they'll just sit around cluttering my desk.


----------



## Acquana (Jul 14, 2005)

Holy moly!  Lack of Star Wars!  

But, hey!  Gettin better all the time!  How often have you been practicing?  A little time every day is a lot like eating your veggies.  ^_^


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And another of these sketches cluttering my desk has reached the worthy stage of being scanned! Here is Elizabeth Mare, a Rebel X-Wing Pilot.




Bah!  I saw the color work and thought maybe you drew one of my characters without telling me in advance. 

She is very well done.  By far one of my favorites of yours.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 14, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> But, hey!  Gettin better all the time!  How often have you been practicing?  A little time every day is a lot like eating your veggies.  ^_^




Hehe, thanks. I'm trying to do a sketch a day, even if they aren't being scanned and uploaded here. Most of the stuff comes out badly, and I figure you guys(and gals ) would prefer looking at things that actually look like people. 



			
				BrotherShatterstone said:
			
		

> Bah! I saw the color work and thought maybe you drew one of my characters without telling me in advance.
> 
> She is very well done. By far one of my favorites of yours.




Thanks, BS. (I love typing that)

Actually, I've been toying with an idea for sketching your pilot. And Skyka(again)...and...well, hell, I'll be honest, I toy with the idea of sketching most all the characters in my game, but these have gotten really close to being on paper and still might be. I'll make sure to let you know, though.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 18, 2005)

Argh. I keep half sketching things and they just aren't working. Hand no listening to brain. Going to keep things up so I should have newer things soon...

And on that note, here's Yuri in colour. Very happy with this(despite my continued avoidance of CG shading)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2005)

WOW! Yuri looks wonderful. I hope we see more of your stuff soon!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 24, 2005)

Alrighty...no actual artwork to attach here, but there IS something sitting on my computer waiting to be uploaded/coloured. But before I do either, kirinke, bug me over AIM. I may have gotten this right...but then again, I may not. Want you to see this first.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2005)

Lol. Alrighty. But am on a computer at my parent's house. I'll I'M you sometime tonight or tommorow afternoon.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 26, 2005)

This was another attempt at kirinke's Aasimar character. Only one problem with it(not telling, see if you can guess ) and that's going to be fixed in the next...eventually. Thought I'd throw this up anyway and see what everyone else thinks of her.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 6, 2005)

I really, really, really slacked off. Um...sorry. Just everything's been crazy.

However, I have been spending a lot of time working on one thing...it still isn't finished, as I'm doing a bunch of learning with Photoshop, but I'll attach what I've got so far. These are the four PCs in my new SH(linked in sig, of course )...yes, more Star Wars. The big thing for me with this is the backgrounds. I've been learning and playing with techniques to make them better, and will definitely be shading the people to match the shading that's appearing everywhere else. Right now, my biggest concern is the stark division between water/sand/forest. Its too straight lined...but I'll play with that some more.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 8, 2005)

A while ago, I said I wanted to do a Star Wars-like holo effect for one of the sketches...well, I've finally gotten around to playing with the idea. Here's the curren result. It ain't perfect, but its a huge improvement over not being able to do it at all. The only part I'm really not happy with is the blur that spreads out on either side...it SHOULD be there, but I just couldn't get it to look right for some reason. Also couldn't get the light blue just light enough...but ah well, I like how it looks enough.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 9, 2005)

Very cool. I really like it. Well done and looks realistic too.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 9, 2005)

I hadn't seen this thread the last couple updates. I like the holo thing a lot.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 11, 2005)

It happened again. Lately, everytime I pick up a pencil and start sketching one character has appeared. (Note, this is my excuse for not finishing the long overdue touch-ups on kirinke's Aasimar). So, I finally ran with it(err, again). Here she is, again, the X-Wing pilot from my Story Hour, Elizabeth Mare. And yes, this is definitely getting colour, if only to make that bright orange jumpsuit stick out.


----------



## Acquana (Sep 11, 2005)

Do you use any photo reference?  I wanna say I've seen a similiar face before ...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 12, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> Do you use any photo reference?  I wanna say I've seen a similiar face before ...



 For that character I do use reference...a mix of one of my friends(who um...doesn't actually KNOW yet, though she's seen these) and someone who's name currently escapes me. I don't think I blended them together as well in that one, but it still looks enough like it should for the character that it works.


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

Been browsing through the art section.  Figured I'd add to the praise.

These are all very well done.  Great job AMG


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 15, 2005)

I promise that I'm working on non-Star Wars art...though there's about five things going and at least 3 are Star Wars. But...there are other things!

This was actually something I just found sitting under a pile of papers on my desk, half finished. So, I finished it. Don't know what it is about these, but Hayden could sure pull off the evil look for Darth Vader perfectly. It could probably be shaded better...may go back and touch it up/darken it in places, but a lot of the problem is just how much brighter the scanner makes it. Can play with the things in Photoshop but it really messes up the rest of the images, so I gave up on that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 15, 2005)

Great work AMG. I'm really liking your work. Any chance you could take a whack at Laera Silverhand?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 15, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Great work AMG. I'm really liking your work. Any chance you could take a whack at Laera Silverhand?



 No promises, but I may try. I've still got to kick myself to finish fixing and/or completely redoing the Aasimar for kirinke. But I shall try for you, too, just don't expect any kind of timley manner as I seem to be absolutely horrible with sticking to one thing. I jump around a lot...

But hey, that makes it another modern thing to nail down, so there's a definite positive there. 

That's my longwinded, 1:31AM rambling, I'm tired way of saying I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 15, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> No promises, but I may try. I've still got to kick myself to finish fixing and/or completely redoing the Aasimar for kirinke. But I shall try for you, too, just don't expect any kind of timley manner as I seem to be absolutely horrible with sticking to one thing. I jump around a lot...



I understand. Take your time, I'm in no rush.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay, this one isn't finished. In fact, its no where near finished. It is, yet again(see, I told you I can't stop sketching her), Liz Mare. Lots of things to touch up, such as finishing the 'belt', some minor details to the flightsuit(boot needs some detail above it, the white thing that goes under the orange isn't going up around her shoulder correctly on the left arm, etc), going to toy with the blaster's shape, and her off hand is going to be holding her helmet. And, not only that, but I'm going to put her wingmate in there, too, and maybe even a background to prove to myself that I can draw more than people in blank spaces.

But I felt obligated to post something. I'm not updating this thread as much as I should, though I am still sketching a bunch. Frukathka, I'll try out your character sometime soon, but currently even this one I'm posting is going on hold. One sketch idea is just tearing me apart. I want to draw Anakin burning on Mustafar...somewhat gory, but its just an image that's really struck me and I have GOT to draw it. Only problem is...it sure as hell ain't easy. I want detail, and I want to make it look right. Its...ugh. Its rough. But I will have something eventually, and hopefully will be able to work on other things while this one's still pounding at the back of my head.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 2, 2005)

Ugh. I've hit one of those blocks that prevents anything I put onto paper from looking like it is meant to look. I've done about forty or so sketches since the last update, but none of them have gotten anywhere as I can't get them to...well...work. Ugh. I'm going to keep pushing through it, maybe something will appear.

More to update that I'm not dead and that, in fact, I've been trying. Last attempt was actually for Frukathka's request. _Almost_ nailed that one...will probably try again later tonight.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Maybe you're trying to force it too much? I like to doodle whenever I get drawn-out.


----------



## Acquana (Oct 3, 2005)

A good exercise to do when you find yourself laboring too much over artwork is to do sketches, but spend no more than five minutes on each.  Focus only on basic form and attempt to get forms down in less and less time.

And I will say, your human figures are getting better all the time, but your fabric really needs work.  Take more from reference is all I can say about that.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 3, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe you're trying to force it too much? I like to doodle whenever I get drawn-out.




I know I'm trying to force it...trying to get past that. Sometimes I think about scanning my Art History notes. Those pages are littered with little doodles(well, usually eyes and half faces, to be honest) so much that I actually remember artist's names and details like that by what I've sketched next to them.



			
				Acquana said:
			
		

> A good exercise to do when you find yourself laboring too much over artwork is to do sketches, but spend no more than five minutes on each. Focus only on basic form and attempt to get forms down in less and less time.




I may try that tonight. Usually I can just draw through a stage like this, but I'm definitely ready for other methods. 



> And I will say, your human figures are getting better all the time, but your fabric really needs work. Take more from reference is all I can say about that.




Thanks, and you're definitely right. The clothes I draw haven't really changed all that much in the last...well...as long as I can remember, really. I've learned a few new things, and put them to use some, but definitely not enough. It all looks way too flat and anime-like, which isn't necessarily a bad thing for that style, but I've really moved away from that over the years with figures and faces while still leaving the clothes the same. Now I have a goal. Thank you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I know I'm trying to force it...trying to get past that. Sometimes I think about scanning my Art History notes.



Try not thinking about scanning or about the thread? It seems like you're trying to draw or update out of obligation, which doesn't seem like it should be the point of a hobby like this.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 4, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Try not thinking about scanning or about the thread? It seems like you're trying to draw or update out of obligation, which doesn't seem like it should be the point of a hobby like this.



 Well, I am trying to get myself trained to work through these constant blocks I always run myself into. I do have a slightly distant(at this point, anyway) goal of actually trying to do something with my art. And, heck, in the short term I'll be at an art school starting next year and the "I didn't feel like drawing" excuse won't fly there.

Its not that I don't ENJOY it. Heck, the big reason I push myself is that I know I can do it and I enjoy every second of it...just have to get through these rough patches.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 15, 2005)

Alright. Something has FINALLY come off the pencil looking worthwhile. Maybe this is the start of another upswing.

Hopefully.

Sketching a bunch has seemed to help, at least. 

Nothing special this time. Just a basic, run of the mill Snowtrooper. Always loved the style of their 'helmet' and even though the chest armor came out looking a bit funky, I love how the faceplate worked.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 15, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Nothing special this time. Just a basic, run of the mill Snowtrooper. Always loved the style of their 'helmet' and even though the chest armor came out looking a bit funky, I love how the faceplate worked.



Looks great!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 18, 2005)

Well, I'm testing out a new avatar.

This is another self portrait that actually didn't start as one. It was just a doodle on my Art History notes(Neo-Classical period notes, I believe) and I quickly realized it was starting to look like me. Hence the tacked on glasses. I've attached the full sketch here instead of the small, cropped version in my avatar.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 18, 2005)

Wai-- wh--

What are you _looking_ at?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wai-- wh--
> 
> What are you _looking_ at?



 My bad handwriting that's supposed to say "Neo-Classical" on the top of the page.

...or was that not what you meant?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 18, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> My bad handwriting that's supposed to say "Neo-Classical" on the top of the page.
> 
> ...or was that not what you meant?



 Unless that part was cropped off of your drawing, then no.


----------



## Ferret (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey AMG, any new art to share?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 9, 2006)

I haven't seen him _post_ in a while, personally.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm alive. 

I've had some serious computer issues lately...and had to reinstall Windows more than once. Because of that, scanner software wasn't installed and haven't been able to use it. Well, my new computer gets here tomorrow, and the first thing I'm doing is installing the scanner and burning the light from a ton of scans that need getting done.

I haven't even been able to use Photoshop lately thanks to the computer difficulties. 

And I've been around ENWorld, just lurking more lately than anything. Will probably get back to my usual flurry of posting once I've got a more reliable computer to use.

Back on the art end of things...a friend and I are starting the early work on a webcomic, so that's taking up pretty much 100% of my art time. The only other thing I crank out now are a few WoW pics for guildies and such...but since the comic isn't planned to be joke-a-strip, and more a superhero type thing, I've been working my butt off to get some good character/setting/etc designs down before we get it going.

I'll definitely post em here when I can...hopefully later this week.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 10, 2006)

And, apparently, I was wrong.

Looks like I scanned a couple of the Warcraft character sketches I've done...no Photoshop work on either yet. But here they are.

The first is my WoW character, a 60 Orc Warrior. Its fairly representative of the gear I had at the time I did the sketch...and I hope to actually put in some colour and a background at some point.

The second is more of a joke. Someone posted a picture of Angelina Jolie, and I said she'd look better as an Undead character...so I took the picture and Undead-ified her.


----------



## Ferret (Jul 11, 2006)

I think she does look better in that sketch, for sure  

Glad to see some art, and I can't wait to see more of it


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 11, 2006)

Glad to see you are doing okay. Nice pics.

I'm still interested in seein Laera sketched, that is if you are up for it, if not thats fine, I understand.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 12, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Glad to see you are doing okay. Nice pics.
> 
> I'm still interested in seein Laera sketched, that is if you are up for it, if not thats fine, I understand.




I'll probably at least give it another shot.

I need a good break from all these superhero-y sketches. 

No promises, but one never knows. Half the time what I start to put on paper ends up being something completely different.


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad to see this resurrected.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I think she does look better in that sketch, for sure
> 
> Glad to see some art, and I can't wait to see more of it



 Ditto! On both accounts.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 12, 2006)

And now I have my new computer...so the scanner's working again! 

I have a backog of sketches to upload, mostly all from the comic prelim work I've been doing. And instead of posting it all at once, I'll get back into a one-per-day posting while I can take advantage of it.

So, we'll start at the beginning. This is the very first sketch I did for one of the three heroes. Her name is AK, and I promise you, this is definitely just a prelim sketch. They get much better.


----------



## Ferret (Jul 12, 2006)

Cool stuff  I like the notes, their cool


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Is it just me, or do her eyes seem off?

Looks good, though!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 13, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or do her eyes seem off?
> 
> Looks good, though!



 They are...and they're too large.

Its what I get for trying to build on the previous artists my friend was trying to use for this comic. The only other one that ever actually did a sketch was very anime-styled...he said he liked it, so I tried keeping close to that for that first one.

...got away from that VERY quickly.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> They are...and they're too large.



Oh, I thought you did what I did once... I drew sitting at a table, with the tablet on the table.

So, I took perspective into account, but not my perspective of the tablet itself.

So, when I look at this picture sitting at the table, it looks fine; but when I pick it up and look at it straight, the top is gradually proportioned larger.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 13, 2006)

And while I'm here, its technically another day so I might as well update this now.

This is attempt number three at AK(number two wasn't even scanned...it was painful). This one I was really happy with. I wanted to try a more 'normal' superhero style of mask, but at the same time keep the eyes open. Mainly due to the fact that she's supposed to be the Hawkeye-like shooter of the group(see the name...then get the cheap laugh), so she does need to...well, see things.

Also had COMPLETELY thrown out the anime style by now. #2 was a mix, but that's part of the reason it was painfully bad. The suit itself wasn't my focus, so I just played around with it...really wanted to get the face/hair/mask down on this.

Of course...no matter how much I liked this one, this isn't close at all to the final version. Ah well, will just have to convince the guy writing this thing to let me use it as another character.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 15, 2006)

And here's another of AK.

This time, though, I got it. At least, the face/hair. It was decided that she still needed a mask. Was going to try without in this, but it came out way too much like Fairchild from GEN 13.  But the suit, face, and hair were pretty much set down in this one.

EDIT: Oh, and I apologize for cropping this...but there's a few plot-sensitive things I'm supposed to keep to myself below where I cut it off.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 15, 2006)

And next is yet another of AK, this time in normal clothes.

I spent a lot of time on this one character for the simple reason that I didn't really have the feel of things right. Once I had nailed this one(and there's only one more prelim AK sketch after this), the other two main characters and the side-characters came off the pencil without as much trouble.

As for this sketch itself...its fairly messy. Eyes are a bit off, as is the mouth. But, overall, it got the right feel so I didn't worry about that too much. Was more focused on getting the idea than details at this point.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 17, 2006)

And here's a different character.

One of the three main ones, this is Rainman. The massive Thing-size guy that all superhero teams need...but with a genius streak if he wants to have it.

As for the sketch itself, the mask wasn't really set down in stone when I did this one. Also, the gloves/shoulder thing went away for the more basic suit look to match the other two. Its also hard to get the idea of how big he is with only him in the sketch, so that didn't come across as well as it should have.


----------



## Acquana (Jul 17, 2006)

Melty boobs.

Melty boobs.

Shame on you.

I can see that you're using  a lot of comic reference for these sketches, which isn't so bad, save that the reference you're drawing from needs work themselves.  If  you're wanting a better idea of how boobs connect to bodies, my I suggest Terry Moore, Travest Charest, Bryan Hitch, and my personal fav for cheesecake Adam Hughes.

mmmmmm adam hughes


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 20, 2006)

Acquana said:
			
		

> Melty boobs.
> 
> Melty boobs.
> 
> ...



 Hehe.

Thanks.  I vaguely know of the first two, but AH and Bryan Hitch are guys that I love.

As for an update for today...the one sketch I did for Rainman went pretty well, other than the lack of comparison for size, so I left it at that and decided to jump straight onto the third(well, no, first) of the trio.

Its the leader, of sorts, of the trio, Gemini. Essentially the speed-guy of the group, the only things really off on this is he's going to get a horizontal stripe added in, and the hair may/may not change. With that, I just didn't know what to do, so picked something completely random and ran with it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 28, 2006)

And now a little change of pace...

This is a rough(very) sketch of my guild leader from Warcraft, Devours. She and undead warlock, and just HAD to pick the most difficult hair choice to get right from dead on. Nearly destroyed the paper trying to get it right...she kept looking like an undead Wolverine. So I just gave up and went with how this one ended up.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 8, 2006)

I got bored again...

And when I get bored, one of two things will end up on the paper. Either a Jedi of some sort, or yet another self portait.

This one's the the latter.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Of the few self-portraits I've seen, I think this is the best.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 12, 2006)

Another fairly random sketch. Just a Cleric-y type. I've already started working on some colours for it, but won't post that until I've got the shading and such done.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 18, 2006)

And back from the dead this comes again...haven't been scanning much lately, thanks to everything I've been working on being on larger paper than my scanner can handle. I'm going to find a way to remedy that eventually, though.

In the meantime...another WoW/fantasy related sketch. This is the start of a Christmas present for a friend...its her Troll Warrior. Have learned a lot of new tricks with Photoshop lately, so I'm going to try those out when I add colour to this and see what I can do with it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 19, 2006)

Great photo. The teeth look a little awkward, but overall wonderful pic!


----------

